
A Non-Techie Tries to Build a Tech Company - timr
http://boss.blogs.nytimes.com/2014/04/15/a-non-techie-tries-to-build-a-tech-company/?_php=true&_type=blogs&_r=0
======
godzillabrennus
Thanks for the great read. It's good to hear others experiences.

